# Barred Owl



## pdsniper (Oct 5, 2012)

I thought this was one of my best Bird of prey pictures


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow!  Great timing - what is he coming after?


----------



## rydert (Oct 5, 2012)

that's a great pic!!


----------



## DCHunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow, sell that one to National Geographic!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2012)

that is a very nice picture!!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 5, 2012)

Wonderful capture.

Hoss


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2012)

Incredible!!!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 5, 2012)

Talons drawn! I'd hate to be a mouse !!


----------



## mlbfish (Oct 5, 2012)

Awesome shot.


----------



## quinn (Oct 6, 2012)

sweet shot!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow, great shot!


----------



## gregg dudley (Oct 7, 2012)

Very NICE!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Oct 8, 2012)

WOW, talkin bout being at the right place at the tight time!!! Comin in HOT!!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Oct 8, 2012)

Any photographer ,would be PROUD of that photograph !
  Awesome Job !  I hope it's printed ,matted and hung !


----------



## cornpile (Oct 9, 2012)

Wallhanger shot


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Oct 14, 2012)

He has "tone".........ready to fire.  Awesome shot and beautiful owl!!


----------



## rip18 (Oct 15, 2012)

Yep, I can sure see why you like that one!


----------



## kathy1959 (Feb 21, 2013)

That is awesome


----------



## mikelogg (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice shot!


----------



## thc_clubPres (Feb 21, 2013)

you have a pet guinea pig sittin in your lap?  Nice action shot


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 22, 2013)

I think I am most impressed with the capture of two sets of plants with the exact same markings/growth. Well done!


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 22, 2013)

Amazing shot, you should be proud of that one for sure.

John I.


----------



## jmharris23 (Feb 22, 2013)

Heck, I'd just like to know who mounted that owl....they did a great job!


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 23, 2013)

Great computer work.
.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 23, 2013)

jmharris23 said:


> Heck, I'd just like to know who mounted that owl....they did a great job!



I wish I could get a mounted owl.


----------

